# Bundyanne - Breast surgery - please read this.



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

This wonderful email was sent to me from our daughter this morning.
I don't know how or where she got it from but PLEASE read it.
I am so glad our daughter asked me to forward this to the KP site as she know what world wide group we are and can spread the word and I am so happy to forward this to all of you - -from our daughter - -

I don't know if you have seen these…but I thought you might be able to post this to your Knitting forum
http://www.knittedknockers.org/

"Knitted Knockers are special handmade breast prosthesis for women who have undergone 
mastectomies or other procedures to the breast. Traditional breast prosthetics are usually 
expensive, heavy, sweaty and uncomfortable. They typically require special bras or camisoles 
with pockets and can't be worn for weeks after surgery. Knitted Knockers on the other hand 
are soft, comfortable, beautiful and when placed in a regular bra they take the shape and
feel of a real breast. Our special volunteer knitters provide these free to those requesting them. 
Knitted knockers can be adjusted to fill the gap for breasts that are uneven and easily adapted 
for those going through reconstruction by simply removing some of the stuffing."

The website has patterns and video tutorials here
http://www.knittedknockers.org/make-a-knocker/

The facebook page for them is https://www.facebook.com/knittedknockers/ 
( I know you don't have facebook, but I am sure a lot of your forum people do)

At this stage I think the site is only for US women… maybe you everybody knitting and create "Aussie Kitted Knockers"

What a great idea.

Here is the website to copy and paste into your provider to get free patterns. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-knockers


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

We have made up packages at the store with the Ultra Pima yarn and pattern. We've sold a few so far.


----------



## Carolwithane (Feb 4, 2012)

There is a Knitted Knockers organization in Burwood, Melbourne, Victoria their web address is knittedknockersaustralia.com and they are very helpful. Thank you Anne for passing this information on.


----------



## AnnTW (Apr 2, 2016)

What a marvelous thing to do! I recently finished up chemo for breast cancer and, when people say the silicone prosthesis is heavy, they're right! I just may start out knitting or crocheting one or two of these for myself and then go from there. Terrific idea!


----------



## DinahV (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes thanks for sharing this pattern. I can use one myself and learn to make some for others!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

There's a crocheted version on their website, too. I've been working on one for my aunt, who says her silicone one is hot and heavy.


----------



## Knitting Knuckles (Jan 19, 2015)

I have been a local provider in MN for knittedknockers.org for over a year now. It's very rewarding. Periodically I get a note from a survivor telling me how uncomfortable her prosthetic is (one lady paid $800 for a prosthetic he couldn't stand to wear) and how the knocker is a great alternative.

Knockers are good little take-along projects. And should someone ask you what you're making, you'll have quite a conversation starter!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Speaking as someone who has had a mastectomy, I just wonder what would keep these in place when you moved. I think that without any weight, that side of your bra would be riding up. I remember reading a funny book by a breast cancer survivor. She related how her prostheses would migrate, and she'd end up with her "boob" in the middle of her chest. Also, I'm not sure how it would feel rubbing up against your tender surgery scar? Has anybody here used them? I'd love to hear what they thought about them.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

I made two for my sister who had a double mastectomy. Due to problems from her reconstruction and radiation treatment, one implant had to be removed. The knitted knockers seem to work just fine. And she said they're not as hot as the prosthetic.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Speaking as someone who has had a mastectomy, I just wonder what would keep these in place when you moved. I think that without any weight, that side of your bra would be riding up. I remember reading a funny book by a breast cancer survivor. She related how her prostheses would migrate, and she'd end up with her "boob" in the middle of her chest. Also, I'm not sure how it would feel rubbing up against your tender surgery scar? Has anybody here used them? I'd love to hear what they thought about them.


One of my work colleagues had this issue - she used one of her husband's fishing sinkers to weight it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What a wonderful way of giving support to those who have had this type of surgery. Thank You for posting..


----------



## PieceAnd BlessedBe (Jun 4, 2012)

There is also a knitted knocker organisation in the UK. http://www.knittedknockersuk.com/

They work a little differently, you have to contact them and knit a couple of trial knockers that can be approved by putting up pictures. When you are approved you can knit knockers as they are ordered by the ladies that need them. They also do "aqua knockers" for use when swimming.


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2011)

I used a pattern from Knitty- I think -unable to locate as everything relocated due to remodeling- I made some for several people who liked them .


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

A very dear friend of mine has just recieved her 1st knitted knocker after breast surgery,I think it's a great idea.She has chemo to come and more surgery to remove the other breast but is not taking her cancer lying down she is writing a blog about her experiences https:biggestfightofmylife.wordpress.com/ it's a great encouragemant to any one going through cancer and worth a read.


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have been knitting these years ago for a hospital. Now l hear there is a branch in Geelong vict aust.


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have been knitting these years ago for a hospital. Now l hear there is a branch in Geelong vict aust.


----------



## davidsgrandma (Nov 6, 2011)

We make these in UK. They are also used by midwives when explaining about breastfeeding - different shapes and sizes are needed to demonstrate that we are all individuals.


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

I found out about this organization a few weeks ago and have been making these knitted knickers my preferred portable project for my commutes. They are great conversation starters. The pattern is so simple I have memorized by now. Spread the word!


----------



## Minerva's daughter (Apr 19, 2015)

bundyanne07 said:


> This wonderful email was sent to me from our daughter this morning.
> I don't know how or where she got it from but PLEASE read it.
> I am so glad our daughter asked me to forward this to the KP site as she know what world wide group we are and can spread the word and I am so happy to forward this to all of you - -from our daughter - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you. I had not heard of these. I have put the pattern in my Ravelry library.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for this. I am forwarding your letter to my cousin who has just had breast surgery. Her sister should be able to do the knitting.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

What a wonderful idea.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Here in the UK we are given a softie at the hospital the day after surgery. It is a very soft cotton fabric filled with ordinary wadding. The cover can be removed for washing.
Once the scar has settled down then we are provided with a prosthesis by the National Health Service. We are fitted by a specialist nurse who makes sure it look as similar as your remaining breast as is possible. Some of them are heavy, especially if you are big busted. I was told it weighs approximately the same as my remaining breast. I weighed mine and was surprised that it weighs nearly 1 1/2 lb. Once dressed no one can tell that I am using one. I don't have pockets in my bra, purely from preference. I asked around our support group and those that had had pockets fitted to bras in the beginning soon stopped using them.
As for feeling hot, I have never had that problem. We were told that the ones supplied to us are made by material developed by NASA for space suits etc and therefore will not feel hot. It is extremely hot and humid here today, mine is against my skin and I cannot feel it.
If we want special swimming 'boobies' then we have to provide them. Most of us keep our softie and use that. As it is so light I safety pin it inside my swim suit. I don't swim very often, usually only on holiday, and that works well for me.
Our softies also come in different sizes, but not shapes. We are given one that fills our bra cup. It is also shaped slightly so gives quite a reasonable outline.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Speaking as someone who has had a mastectomy, I just wonder what would keep these in place when you moved. I think that without any weight, that side of your bra would be riding up. I remember reading a funny book by a breast cancer survivor. She related how her prostheses would migrate, and she'd end up with her "boob" in the middle of her chest. Also, I'm not sure how it would feel rubbing up against your tender surgery scar? Has anybody here used them? I'd love to hear what they thought about them.


I made some for myself, used very soft cotton, so it wouldn't rub the scars. I also had to weight them down, but they were much better than the prosthesis, and much cooler. Since then I had reconstruction, so payed it all forward.


----------



## Knitting Knuckles (Jan 19, 2015)

They suggest that if the lady needs some weight in the knocker, she can put a smooth stone in the middle of the fiber-fill. I've also heard about dried beans. The fishing weights (we called then "sinkers" when I was young) is a great idea.

The preferred yarn is Pima Cotton because it is so soft. Whether or not it would irritate the tender, scarred skin would depend on the individual. That's why making knockers is not a good stash-buster.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

I had a lumpectomy 8 1/2 years ago. Half of one breast is gone, but I still have the other half  (So far, cancer has not returned!)
Just around the house, I wear my usual bra, most people don't even notice that one side is bigger than the other side, or that my sweater gets pulled to the side that was left intact. 
When we go out, it's a different story of course. I still wear my usual bra, and I'm experimenting with fillings of different kinds: knitted, crocheted, sewn. So far, what I like best, is a pocket sewn into the right cup of my bra, that will help to hold the "prosthesis" in place. Right now, I'm experimenting with Kleenex, because it's inexpensive and can be re-used at least several times - till I find the "perfect" shape for me, and I will then knit or crochet a filler-piece. 
For those who have had complete mastectomies, I have thought about a bra riding up (my sister even had that problem before her surgery, nature has not endowed her as well as me), and for "at home", like me, she doesn't bother much, but when going out, she now either wears a long-line bra or a one-piece undergarment (for the life of me, I can't think of what they are called). With either, she uses the KK's and has no problems whatsoever with riding up.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Thank you for your post. A great idea to help others. I've saved it in my bookmarks.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Just found out about this. Am now on third C cup!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been knitting these for several years through our guild. Cascade pima cotton is the preferred yarn according to research from the Knitted Knocker foundation. They come in different sizes and don't take long to make but you do not stuff them......the recipient normally does that. They make a huge difference to another woman's life so it's a very worthwhile project. We mostly knit the tans, but I've seen lots of beautiful bright colours that match pretty bras. They are in many countries now.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you to you and your daughter for sharing this info. This is such a great idea and a quick project to accomplish. :sm24:


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Very compassionate.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Truly a wonderful project to become involved in


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

The lady who organized Knitted Knockers has herself had a double mastectomy and uses them all the time (I believe for at least the last 3 years). She and her BF have a website with video instructions. They require that a very soft yarn be used. They will even stuff the knockers if you just want to do the knitting.

I have completed one and started a second (I believe they like to receive them in "sets" of 2).

It is quite a conversation starter.

Thanks Bundyanne for bringing this to everyone's attention.


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

I just delivered a set to the hospital. These were under filled. I also produced a set of " well rounded C's"


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I wear a knitted knocker after having a mastectomy last year. My prosthetic weighs 2 lbs.
so I won't wear it to Dr. appts.when I get weighed. The lightweight of the knitted knocker
suits me just fine & I wear a camy that has a slot for it to fit into paid for by Medicare.
I can't stand wearing a bra but the camy is so comfortable. It does not shift position
& does not feel restrictive like a bra. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a friend in Canada that has had both breasts removed, and is very involved in making the knitted knockers.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

I got on to this site about a year ago and love knitting the knitted knockers. They become addictive like the socks do and what a great charity. I've given some to a few friends and they love them. The rest go to my local breast cancer center where I go for my check ups.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Due to extreme skin sensitivity after chemo i could not have worn a bra if i had gotten implants. It is atill impossible to wear a bra--five years later. Im glad i had a double mastectomy as one gone would have been harder on my back 

Its true that a weightless knocker wont hold the bra in place. Double mastectomy is worse. Picture a bra up under your chin????????????

I saw a soft bra shaped like an athletic bra but fabric more like a slip. Plan to try it. 

Im tired of looking butchered and deformed. But im alive and functional, unlike my grandma and cousin. And ive watched the world go on for these years (including a new baby ggdaughter. ). My life has been long and eventful


----------



## berthah (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, yes you can grow hair again but you can't grow more boobs so hats are out and knockers are in. I buy my soft cotton from Bendigo Wool and I got the pattern just by googling knitted knockers. As quick as I knit them friends ask for them for someone they know so I haven't had a basket full to take to the oncology unit yet.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Carole Jeanne said:


> Due to extreme skin sensitivity after chemo i could not have worn a bra if i had gotten implants. It is atill impossible to wear a bra--five years later. Im glad i had a double mastectomy as one gone would have been harder on my back
> 
> Its true that a weightless knocker wont hold the bra in place. Double mastectomy is worse. Picture a bra up under your chin????????????
> 
> ...


Another thread on this awhile ago the suggestion was to put a tiny bag of those plastic beads we stuff animals with in the bottom of the KK, there has to be some weight. Full length bras of course don't ride up but they are as hot as the prosthesis. I don't see butchered and deformed , I see a second chance and ignore scars.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

The beads are worth a try. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

10Jean said:


> I wear a knitted knocker after having a mastectomy last year. My prosthetic weighs 2 lbs.
> so I won't wear it to Dr. appts.when I get weighed. The lightweight of the knitted knocker
> suits me just fine & I wear a camy that has a slot for it to fit into paid for by Medicare.
> I can't stand wearing a bra but the camy is so comfortable. It does not shift position
> & does not feel restrictive like a bra. Hope this helps someone.


We are hilarious people. We wont wear an extra two pounds when we get on the scale. You are not alone in that.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Bundyanne,

After this was posted on KP originally I took the pattern up to our local Breastscreen Clinic, of which I am a patient. Since taking them the free pattern, I hadn't seen them on the counter. Recently I met one of the co-ordinators for my area, and she informed there is an Australian Association but they don't use any other pattern except their own, and it is not available for free. So I registered, and will donate some money to get it, as I don't have time to knit some for them. From what I could understand the Australian pattern is only ever made of cotton, doesn't have a nipple, and is made in Prima Cotton only. Even then they only supply the Prima Cotton in a certain shade for you to knit. Me personally, I would like a rainbow coloured one if the time ever came for me to need one. Each to his own.....


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i use a combination stuffing of buckwheat husks, beanie baby pellets and a small amount of copper BBs. along with about 1/2 the polyester stuffing. this allows the weight to shift and the breast to "sag" a bit in a very natural fashion. i can only make about 3 a week and they are always snapped right up. i am frequently behind a bit.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Rainbow one might look a tad weird under a white blouse but otherwise cheery. Cherry scores high points????


----------



## berthah (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, yes I found this and thought to myself what a group of control freaks they must be. The pattern is freely available on the net. Yes MaryCarter if we cannot do something for others without conditions what sort of world are we living in. I haven't taken any to our oncology unit yet because as soon as anyone finds out that I am making them they ask for a pair to give to a friend that needs them.


----------



## Gwenjw (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you so much. I had never heard of Knitted Knockers but ends up Apple Yarn is 12 miles from me in Bellingham, WA. I went the day after I saw your message and am on my 4th knocker. They and quick and so simple to make. Brought the first two to Apple Yarn yesterday and got a 10% discount on my next skein of yarn. I can make 4 from one skein of this pina cotton.


----------



## JuliaD44 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

